# Zwei Meter Regel auch in Frankreich/Elsass?



## Schlettenbacher (7. April 2006)

Hallo,

gestern Abend beim gemütlichen Biken nähe Wissembourg zum Col du Pigeonnier,
fuhren wir einen schmalen Pfad, der seitlich neben der Straße verlief, den Berg hoch. Plötzlich hielt ein Auto und ein in grün gekleideter Herr (vermutlich Förster oder Jäger) kam die Böschung hoch gerobbt und versperrte uns den Weg.
Er erzählte uns, das es verboten sei mit dem Bike Wege zu befahren die schmäler wie 2 Meter sind.
Er ließ uns auch keinen Meter weiter fahren, sodaß wir die Bikes die Böschung runtertragen mussten, um unsere Fahrt auf der Straße fortzusetzen.

Ich dachte bis gestern so ne Regelung gibt es nur bei uns in Deutschland,
ist das im Elsass genauso und seit wann ?

Wer hat schon Erfahrung in dieser Art gemacht und kennt sich mit den französischen Waldgesetzen aus?

Gruß 
vom etwas verdutzten Schlettenbacher


----------



## leeqwar (7. April 2006)

also ich bin mehrmals die woche auf trails in frankreich unterwegs und kanns mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen. bestimmte trails sind in frankreich explizit mit schildern fÃ¼r radfahrer gesperrt. in den alpen gibts trail-karten von offizieller stelle, wÃ¤re ja auch ein widerspruch. 
vielleicht gab es eine sonderregel in dem gebiet wo ihr gewesen seid, naturschutzgebiet o.Ã¤. ? andererseits, leute die sich aufspielen wollen gibts bekanntermaÃen auch jenseits der grenze.

leider reichen meine sprachkenntnisse nicht aus, um mit richtigen suchbegriffen http://www.velovert.com/ zu durchsuchen. vielleicht ist ja jemand begabter und kann das mal machen oder sogar einen thread erstellen.

edit: 


> Le VTT face Ã  la loi
> Il est essentiel de rappeler quâun VTT est considÃ©rÃ© comme un vÃ©hicule Ã  deux roues et nâest lÃ©galement acceptÃ© que sur les voies ouvertes aux vÃ©hicules Ã  deux roues. Heureusement, il y a de larges tolÃ©rances et la pratique du VTT est acceptÃ©e un peu partout. Cependant, il ne sâagit pas de traverses des cultures ou mÃªme des sous-bois en dehors des chemins tracÃ©s. Dans les forÃªts dâIle de France, lâONF stipule quâen raison de la surfrÃ©quentation les vÃ©tÃ©tistes sont appelÃ©s Ã  utiliser les chemins tracÃ©s de largeur supÃ©rieure ou Ã©gale Ã  2,50 m.



stammt von http://www.clubalpin-idf.com/vtt/present_vtt.html
hÃ¶rt sich aber meiner meinung nach auch nicht nach einer landesweiten reglementierung einer bestimmten wegbreite an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (7. April 2006)

Der Satz daoben in Französisch heißt soviel wie:
"Ein Fahrrad darf nur auf für Zweirad-freigegebenen Weg fahren. Aber solange man auf markierten Wegen bleiben würden und nicht quer durch die Pampa fährt, werde man toleriert...."
Ob's jetzt allerdings für Bas-Rhin eine separate Regelung gibt, wie bei uns seperate Regeln für RLP oder Saarländle....!?!? 

Gruß
Der Optimizer - DIMB IG Pfalz


----------



## leeqwar (7. April 2006)

hab ich auch so verstanden. es wird lediglich empfohlen auf schmale wege zu verzichten. allerdings gibt es ja auch in der pfalz diverse fehlinformationen über die nutzungsrechte der waldwege. oben zitierte webseite ist wohl eine art alpenverein, also nur wenig aussagekräftig.
ich habe noch eine diskussion zum thema gefunden. scheinbar gibt es einen gesetzentwurf von einer ministerin.
http://forum.m6.fr/vt46412_0-manif-contre-la-loi-olin.html


----------



## swift daddy (7. April 2006)

najo mag ja vielleicht sein dass das irgendwo geschrieben steht dass es verboten is ... wirklich wissen tun´s  aber glaub´ ich kaum welche ... wenn ich überleg´ wo ich in Metz immer biken geh´ am "Col de Lessy" sin > 90% de Wege weniger als 2m ... un grad dort gibt´s  ne recht große Downhill-/Freeride Szene die auch den "Verantworlichen von Metz sicherlich net entgangen is, Polizei un Armee sieht man hier oben auch öfters (= riesiges altes Militärareal mit Bunkern, etc ...) un bisher hat sich da -zumindest bei mir- noch keiner dran gestört  
zur Not kannst dich immernoch damit rausreden dass de Deutscher bist, dann lassen se in der Regel locker


----------



## BiMa (10. April 2006)

Hallo,

Auf der folgenden Site ist die Strecke sogar ausgewiesen.

http://patrick.agrain.free.fr/Recherche/detail.php3?cle=1

Ich hab schon mal was gehört, daß man im Elsass etwas intoleranter ist.
Ich hab die Frage mal unter
www.vttfrance.com 
eingestellt und hoffe, dort eine Antwort zu kriegen.

Gruß

BiMa


----------



## Schlettenbacher (10. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt auch erfahren das der Weg den ich gefahren bin, extra mit Verbotsschildern für Fahrräder gekennzeichnet wäre.
Bin den Weg jetzt schon öfters gefahren und habe nie welche gesehen, habe aber bisher auch nicht wirklich darauf geachtet.
Wenn ich ihn das nächste mal fahre muss ich wohl mal genauer schauen. 

Dann frag ich mich: Gilt diese Regelung nur für bestimmte Wege oder doch für alle?
Vielleicht bringt die Anfrage von BiMA bei VTTFrance etwas mehr Klarheit.
(Ein Dankeschön an BiMA für seinen Einsatz).

Gruß 
Schlettenbacher


----------



## nomedoro (23. April 2006)

guten abend,

in dieser gegend wird doch immer im september eine ctf veranstaltet, auf sehr schöner strecke übrigens. ist der streckenabschnitt, den du gefahren bist, da auch dabei? jedenfalls kann man von den veranstaltern sicher näheres über solche verbote erfahren.
hier gibt´s eventuell noch mehr infos, über verbote hab ich nichts gefunden:
http://www.cispeo.net/Ot2/activites/cyclo.php
und eine adresse wohl von einem der organisatoren der ctf:
NEUBERT, Michel
Téléphone : 03 88 94 90 28
Adresse : 12, rue du Docteur Schweitzer 67160 WISSEMBOURG
die seite, die für die orga angegeben war, ist leider nur club-mitgliedern zugänglich  

ich war in dieser gegend auch schon mehrfach unterwegs, hatte aber nie probleme, dort trifft man ja sowieso selten überhaupt jemanden im wald.

gruß
D.


----------



## Schlettenbacher (26. April 2006)

hallo nomedoro,

bei der ctf im september war start und ziel auf dem col du pig. Aber die Streckenführung der Tour war nicht über den Singletrail neben der Straße (Scherhol) hoch, sondern die Waldauto rechts um den Berg herum nach oben.
Diese Strecke hat uns der Mann in Grün als er uns des Pfades verwies auch als Alternative genannt.
Werde den Organisator mal anmailen.
Danke für den Tip.

Gruß 
Schlettenbacher


----------



## nomedoro (26. April 2006)

Schlettenbacher schrieb:
			
		

> hallo nomedoro,
> 
> bei der ctf im september war start und ziel auf dem col du pig. Aber die Streckenführung der Tour war nicht über den Singletrail neben der Straße (Scherhol) hoch, sondern die Waldauto rechts um den Berg herum nach oben.
> Diese Strecke hat uns der Mann in Grün als er uns des Pfades verwies auch als Alternative genannt.
> ...



gern geschehen.   kannst mich ja über das ergebnis informieren.
btw, vielleicht können wir ja mal gemeinsam eine runde drehen, sind glaub ich nicht so weit auseinander?

gruß
D.


----------



## Schlettenbacher (26. April 2006)

@nomedoro

ja klar dann machen die BikeNatour'ler und die RSC-Felsenländ'ler mal ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt.

Finden eure regelmäßigen Ausfahrten Samstags mit Winne noch statt?
Wir wollen jetzt wieder reglmäßig Di. und Do. ab 18Uhr fahren.
Wir können ja mal einen Treffpunkt ausmachen und gemeinsam ne Feierabendrunde drehen.

Gruß Schlettenbacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nomedoro (26. April 2006)

Schlettenbacher schrieb:
			
		

> @nomedoro
> 
> ja klar dann machen die BikeNatour'ler und die RSC-Felsenländ'ler mal ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt.
> 
> ...



gute idee! wetter-, urlaubs- und bei mir auch dienstplan-bedingt war´s dieses jahr mit gemeinsamen ausfahrten noch nicht so toll, aber die saison kommt ja gerade erst in schwung  
feierabendrunde bin ich gerne dabei, wenn ich kinderbetreuung organisieren kann. wo trefft ihr euch?
gibt´s schon pläne für eine erste-mai ausfahrt in der gegend?

gruß
D.


----------



## Optimizer (26. April 2006)

nomedoro schrieb:
			
		

> gute idee! wetter-, urlaubs- und bei mir auch dienstplan-bedingt war´s dieses jahr mit gemeinsamen ausfahrten noch nicht so toll, aber die saison kommt ja gerade erst in schwung
> feierabendrunde bin ich gerne dabei, wenn ich kinderbetreuung organisieren kann. wo trefft ihr euch?
> gibt´s schon pläne für eine erste-mai ausfahrt in der gegend?
> 
> ...



Darf ich als Randzonen-Südwestpfälzer auch mit!?! Leider würde 1.Mai bei mir nun doch nicht klappen, da ich malochen muss...

Gruß
Der Optimizer - Randzone Südwestpfalz, gleich hinterm FeWaWeg...


----------



## nomedoro (26. April 2006)

Optimizer schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich als Randzonen-Südwestpfälzer auch mit!?! Leider würde 1.Mai bei mir nun doch nicht klappen, da ich malochen muss...
> 
> Gruß
> Der Optimizer - Randzone Südwestpfalz, gleich hinterm FeWaWeg...



das ist doch nicht rand, sondern mitten im schönsten kern  
da bin ich arbeitenderweise auch fast jeden tag.
gemeinsamen termin finden wir schon.  
mal sehen, was das wetter sagt, soll ja durchwachsen werden, bis jetzt bin ich flexibel...

gruß
D.


----------



## Schlettenbacher (26. April 2006)

Hallo

wir treffen uns immer um 18:00Uhr am Bahnhöfel in Bundenthal, sammeln aber auch oft unterwegs noch welche ein.
Am 1.Mai sind mir die Wege zu schmal oder anders ausgedrückt: ich bin zu breit.
Wenn ich könnte wäre ich in Homburg die CTFs mitgefahren.....

Aber ich würde am 30.4 gerne eine Tour machen.
Meine Vorstellung wären: 
Abfahrt so zw.9-10Uhr
Strecke: ca. 50km / 1000hm 
Treffpunkt,Zeit,Strecke alles noch verhandelbar

Wie siehts aus?

Gruß 
Schlettenbacher

PS: @Optimizer, musst du das mit dem "Tag der Arbeit" aber auch so ernst nehmen?


----------



## Optimizer (26. April 2006)

Hallöchen....

30.4. wär supi... 50km und 1000hm hört sich auch gut an...
Wäre mit dabei!

Gruß
Der Optimizer - kommt von der ersten "Feierowendrunde"!


----------



## nomedoro (26. April 2006)

guter plan  , wenn ihr mir nicht zu schnell seid, ist die strecke auch o.k. .
schon ideen, wo? neue wege fahr ich immer gern  
richtung hohe list? fischbacher ecke? oder im mtb-park?

lg
D. (war nur kurz auf´s winterkirchel, drumherum schwarze wolken und getröpfel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlettenbacher (26. April 2006)

Hallo,

hätte hier mal 2 Vorschläge







oder







Na was meint Ihr??


----------



## nomedoro (26. April 2006)

hört sich beides sehr gut an!  
empfehlenswert wahrscheinlich das umfahren beliebter wanderwege wegen der unvermeidlichen mai-wanderungen.


----------



## Schlettenbacher (26. April 2006)

Upps,

da habe ich garnicht dran gedacht.
Dann werden wir am Sonntag wohl nicht alleine im Wald unterweg sein!

Sollten wir vielleicht doch auf verborgenen Pfaden wandeln.

Ich denke wenn wir um jede PWV-Hütte einen Bogen von ein paar Kilometern machen, haben wir bestimmt 90% des Verkehrs umgangen.

Wir könnten auch im Park ne Runde drehen, da gibt es kam Hütten, also auch kaum Fussvolk

Gruß
Schlettenbacher


----------



## Optimizer (27. April 2006)

sucht einfach was aus...
ich komm dann mit... 
fällt die wahl auf die Geisterbahntour, dann übernehm ich das Guiding.. 

Gruß
Der Opti!


----------

